# Things to do in Dublin



## Warren (8 Nov 2010)

Heading to Dublin for a couple of nights with Mrs Warren and staying in the Fitzwilliam. Just looking for some recommendations on things to do or see - open book we have no plans so looking for some interesting and somewhat romantic things to do, and nice place to eat and drink. Any ideas?


----------



## millieforbes (8 Nov 2010)

If you like Thai food you should try Saba - close by and absolutely fab. lovely cocktails too.


----------



## Grizzly (12 Nov 2010)

Use the search forum by writing in "Things to do in Dublin" and also look to the right of the page "Top questions about Dublin".


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Nov 2010)

millieforbes said:


> If you like Thai food you should try Saba - close by and absolutely fab. lovely cocktails too.


 
I would actually prefer Koh, more romantic and better cocktails but Saba is good too.

Koh is across the river (over the new pedestrian bridge) in the "Italian Quarter".

http://www.koh.ie/


----------

